# saugeye



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

what's some springtime methods or baits for catching saugeye in march and april? new to fishing for them....maybe tappan or saltfork lakes?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

If you're new to it, I would suggest swims (Joshys etc) worked low and slow on flats near drop offs where the fish with move up to feed.. A topo map is your best friend! Work a bait slow along the bottom. Throwing a jig will let you cover water and get the feel for it. Vary your retrieve speed and technique to see what they want. Good luck


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

juggerman said:


> what's some springtime methods or baits for catching saugeye in march and april? new to fishing for them....maybe tappan or saltfork lakes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Hey man, I just put a post up in this forum. I put together a how-to for swimbaits and saugeye! go check it out hopefully it helps you out!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

what forum ? I dont see it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

